# Best Ice Fishing Accessory



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys gotta get a couple of these:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I bought 4!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Is that how they came up with the name "Ice House" beer?


----------

